# Tell Me If You Think This Is Really "Out There"



## StrangerNMist (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't stand my dad's side of the family. I can't stand the fact that they always act haughty, although they have nothing to be "haughty" about. I hate the way my aunt, Debbie, and her two evil daughters gossip about people, and sit there and act like they have no skeletons in their closet.

I also don't like them because I tried to do something nice for Melissa***** (that's what her mother should have named her anyway), and I offered to do her makeup. I know how expensive makeup artists can be, and I know that she didn't have the kind of money to hire one. I'm no Billy B., but I do okay. I should have charged her and her mother (and every other mother****er there), because all I got in return was complaints on top of complaints on top of complaints. (I tried to do "sheer", but it's hard to cover up a pocked marked toad face with a shitload of zits all over it!) I was also made the brunt of endless "jokes" that day - "jokes" that should have not been repeated. Needless to say I was not the only one who got a verbal lashing that day. I know the girl who styled her hair, and even she said that Melissa***** was uneccessarily "rude" to her that day.

What I hate the most is the fact that I got chewed out because I didn't go to the wedding. My asshat of a grandmother (Pat the Putz) sat there and acted like I had missed the "event of the year". I explained why I couldn't be there. (I had been sick that day, and I also had no gas in my car - at all. I had no clean clothes either, and I also had to take care of an ill husband.) I got a little snappy with her, so my father and I left. It was a big deal because I was made to feel really, really bad. When I called her up to apologize for my rudeness, they only thing she had to say to me is that I was a "dull" person, and that I have no sense of humor. She also told me that I don't know how to enjoy life, and that I don't know how to get along with anybody. I was really hurt, and hung up on her - I had had enough.

I don't neccessarily like the man she got hitched to. Once again she manages to find another guy with a very nasty track record. (Her ex husband was a former drug pusher, burglar, and had been arrested for aggarvated assault.) This one happens to be a former skinhead, who has had numerous D.U.I's, and has also been arrested for credit card fraud. The guy has to have someone drive him around because he doesn't have enough money to pay off anything. And nope, he's not getting that license back either...

He's also a huge lush. He likes to drink himself into oblivion, and get high off of his seizure medication on top of that. A week before the wedding, he and Melissa***** Toadface (By the way his name is Robert the RumpRanger) got really drunk. When they got home, Melissa***** found his phone, and found out that someone had texted R.R. It was another girl (no one would tell me what it contained). Well, Melissa***** pitched a fit, and R.R. tried to choke her.

Was the wedding called off? OF COURSE NOT! Melissa***** decided to call my father, who went to have a talk with R.R. I wish my dad would have called R. RumpRanger's parole officer, but he said he didn't want to have to deal with Melissa***** hating him for having R.R. taken back to jail. (Smooth move Dad - NOT, NOT, NOT!!!) So, everything went as planned, and Melissa***** had her wedding. Before their little honeymoon, they spread around rumors about my husband abusing me. PUuuhhhLlleeezzzZZZeee!!! My husband was sucking on my neck, not throttling it! (They have also told me that they don't like my husband, and had said that if he ever comes within ten feet of them, they will kill him. Nice huh? I was even told that if I bought him, I wouldn't be able to come to the wedding. Gee, how sweet and thoughtful...)

Gee, my family is wonderful, aren't they? Let's give them a hand, shall we?


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW................ This is all that I can say. Just take it easy hon. Iâ€™m sorry that this happened to you. It sounds to me that this situation is not going to change this is just the way that they are. Just distance yourself from those trouble makers.


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't believe someone would treat another human being like that...especially their own family member! It was a nice thing that you tried to do for them and their belittling response was totally uncalled for.

It sounds like Melissa's got problems coming out the rear, so maybe she is just taking out some suppressed anger on you?

I really wish I had some better/encouraging advice for you but I'm just so mad by this I can't get my thoughts straight. I hope things get better...


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that! Unfortunately, we can't pick our family members! As much of a family person as I am, and as sweet as I tend to be, I avoid members of my family I can't stand. At one point, this included my own mother! I've just learned I'm better off not being around negative people, so I keep away from them. As much as I possibly can.

As for Melissa and the rest of your meanie family members.... Just remember, what one dishes out generally comes back three-fold. They have no right to act as they do. God didn't put them on a pedestal... Apparently they think this though! Melissa sounds like she needs a decent man who will make her believe she's a queen, instead of these losers she seems to keep attracting/marrying!

I wish you the best, and that's all strickly IMHO there. Feel free to rant whenever you need to!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 19, 2006)

I would just try to stay away from them. It sounds like it's not even worth making an effort to try to be nice to these people. Unless you're like forced to see them, I would just try to avoid them.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 19, 2006)

stay away from them. they seem like really horrible people who put down others to boost thier esteem. Not something you want in your life. trust.


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 19, 2006)

So sorry to hear you are being treated this way, StrangerNMist. Some people, even family unfortunately, are sometimes not even worth wasting your breath on. My advice is to stay far away as much as possible. *hugs*


----------



## MacForMe (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi- and wow. I dont blame you for feeling the way you do. Sometimes people have ZERO concept of how they act or treat others. There really isn't anything you can do to change them. I just wouldn't take their remarks to heart and me personally, I have no problem with confrontation I would have said some stinging remarks back when the complaints surfaced.. Hey, if its not too late, send em a bill!!! Anyway, they obviously dont know any better. Do what you do, let them do what they do.. I'm sure they aren't losing sleep at night, and neither should you. I also would think again before you go out of your way or do any favours .Just because its family does not mean they can treat you like crap and you have to take it.


----------



## han (Oct 19, 2006)

i agree with the rest i would avoid them as much as possible family or not you dont need no rude disrespctful dramatic losers around and im sorry your going through it with your family


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would just try to stay away from them. It sounds like it's not even worth making an effort to try to be nice to these people. Unless you're like forced to see them, I would just try to avoid them. I agree, that's horrible that they treat you like that!!


----------



## momidoll (Oct 19, 2006)

I can honestly relate to you because I have some family members who are nuts also. I think that you should keep your distance and not allow them to mistreat you. You were the one who did them a favor. Next time, let them get help from someone else. Until they apologize to you, I don't think you should deal with them anymore.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

ahah love, sounds like my father's side of the family! u just gotta find a family memeber that will laugh about it with you, avoid them, and make fun of them. it's childish and doesnt solve anything but God knows it makes it a bit easier to swallow. keep your head up, you're SO much better than them an u know it! just laugh!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you guys. It'll be okay. I totally agree, I should stay away, because it isn't worth my sanity sticking around them. I've finally been able to discuss my problem, and say my peace. And no, I don't plan to go out of my way for them again. Even if it is family, sometimes it's better just to leave things alone.

*Hugz to all*

Once again, thank you for your support!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 21, 2006)

awww I'm sorry hon...





I don't get along with relatives from both my mom's and dad's side.

Long story short, they were always negative and I had nothing but heartaches and tremendous emotional stress.

I finally made my peace and do not deal with them anymore either.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 21, 2006)

I can agree with you on this one, my dad's side of the family is crazy. I can so understand. I think you missing the wedding, especially when your first related cousin got married, they had the right to be a little angry at you. I think that is reasonable. Not having clean clothes, gas in the car is no excuse to miss a wedding of a close first related family member. If you had no choice or you really had to stay with you hubby because there was no on then its okay. But other than you know its really harsh.

On you cousins or family members being unkind and rude, you should igonre them. I know its hard, but take a break being away from them. You only see them at you know events and stuff. Just do not assoicate to much with them so you get caught up in the negativity. People who gossip are just ugly people who have nothing better to do. They are just simply ugly people. Ignore it, keep you values and Keep you head up = ) I hoped I helped.


----------



## mintesa (Oct 21, 2006)

wow. oh i feel for you. just try to stay away from them. just be busy. and dont go to their things. if they want to care that you didnt show up, then so what. let them talk, thats the only thing they want to waste their braincells on then so be it.

maybe you could move FAR away... hahaha then they would start talking again... Anyway cheer up, and just keep your distance. and when you have to go to their parties just stay short time... or wear BLACK sunglasses, so you dont have to look at them while you tlak to them


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* can agree with you on this one, my dad's side of the family is crazy. I can so understand. I think you missing the wedding, especially when your first related cousin got married, they had the right to be a little angry at you. I think that is reasonable. Not having clean clothes, gas in the car is no excuse to miss a wedding of a close first related family member. If you had no choice or you really had to stay with you hubby because there was no on then its okay. But other than you know its really harsh. Trust me, if I could, I would have went. There's not a whole lot you can do when you only have $5 in the bank, and a needle that's only half a centimeter away from "empty". When I mean "no clean clothes" I meant it. And no, I didn't have money to go the the laundromat to go get it clean. I also don't think that my cousin would have appreciated it if I vomited on her dress. My husband also had the same thing I had, so it was really no use trying to get him out of bed. If you want to, you can ask my parents who came to try and pick me up on MY REQUEST. I collapsed before I could get to the car. I had to CRAWL and I mean CRAWL back into my house because I was so weak that I wasn't able to get up on my own two feet to WALK through the door. 
I do appreciate your concern though. Thank you.

Originally Posted by *mintesa* wow. oh i feel for you. just try to stay away from them. just be busy. and dont go to their things. if they want to care that you didnt show up, then so what. let them talk, thats the only thing they want to waste their braincells on then so be it.maybe you could move FAR away... hahaha then they would start talking again... Anyway cheer up, and just keep your distance. and when you have to go to their parties just stay short time... or wear BLACK sunglasses, so you dont have to look at them while you tlak to them

The only person they really talk to is my father. As far as me and my mother go, they could pretty much care less. I wish I hadn't volunteered to do it. LOL, if I could, I would move to another country! France might not be too bad, I can speak a little french, lol!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 22, 2006)

^ I am soory I did not mean to offend you. I did not know you were that sick. I hope you are well now = ). But believe me I can totally agre with you on the whole father side of the family is crazy. I have not been going to events at there house because I am still you know not ready to face them after my father's death.


----------



## Annalee (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh sweetie, I am so sorry,



I dont like to be judgemental, but from what you say they all need more help than make up help geesh hope they get it! If i were you, i wouldnt deal with them either! I would stay wayyyyyyyyyyyyy away from them!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ I am soory I did not mean to offend you. I did not know you were that sick. I hope you are well now = ). But believe me I can totally agre with you on the whole father side of the family is crazy. I have not been going to events at there house because I am still you know not ready to face them after my father's death. It's okay. *hugz* No need to worry... Very sorry about your father *bear hugz*

I don't blame you for not wanting to come face to face with them - it probably is pretty tough, especially after something like a death.

Much love and hugs,


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Great googally moogally. What a soap opera. Okay, I know you have to deal with these buffoons because of your father, but stay away from them as much as humanly possible. When evil people do wicked things they are often angry and malcontent with the world in general and lash out at anyone who does not share their mental defects. These freaks will do anything to hurt, maim and malalign anyone who is different, or, NOT as miserable as they are. How sad it is that there are misanthropes such as these wandering around society, mucking up the lives of others simply for their own twisted and demented enjoyment.

I too have problems with some of the sub-humans in my husband's side of the family. It is their undying and unyeilding trailer trash-esque crap and shenanagins that astound me...I can't believe my darling husband shares a few of the same DNA markers with these hideious, dishonest and spiteful demons. Nevertheless, I have learned to IGNORE, IGNORE, IGNORE. It is well known that I would not spit on some of them if they were on fire. The rest are normal human beings...but a few are straight out of the bowels of hell.

Anyway, be cool as a cucumber. Don't let these freaks get your goat...as the old commercial says, "don't let them see you sweat." Show them you will not acquiese to their Jerry Springer lifestyle.

Anyway, who the hell would want to go to a creepy wedding like that? Mark my words. She is in for a horrible marriage filled with pain and agony and hatred. You know, people somehow manage to get what they deserve....


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 26, 2006)

I know a slight part of what you are going through. My fiance's family is CRAZY. Mom is an alcoholic/slut (oh, and she's 50...gross). His dad left him with 5000 dollars of debt when he suddenly decided that the car he bought for him he wasn't going to pay for (promises...promises) and he also moved across the state when he was 16 (totally left him with my family). Anyway, the list goes on. All I can say is that it helps to just ignore them and stay away. All they bring is drama and stress. Avoid it at all costs!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great googally moogally. What a soap opera. Okay, I know you have to deal with these buffoons because of your father, but stay away from them as much as humanly possible. When evil people do wicked things they are often angry and malcontent with the world in general and lash out at anyone who does not share their mental defects. These freaks will do anything to hurt, maim and malalign anyone who is different, or, NOT as miserable as they are. How sad it is that there are misanthropes such as these wandering around society, mucking up the lives of others simply for their own twisted and demented enjoyment.
I too have problems with some of the sub-humans in my husband's side of the family. It is their undying and unyeilding trailer trash-esque crap and shenanagins that astound me...I can't believe my darling husband shares a few of the same DNA markers with these hideious, dishonest and spiteful demons. Nevertheless, I have learned to IGNORE, IGNORE, IGNORE. It is well known that I would not spit on some of them if they were on fire. The rest are normal human beings...but a few are straight out of the bowels of hell.

Anyway, be cool as a cucumber. Don't let these freaks get your goat...as the old commercial says, "don't let them see you sweat." Show them you will not acquiese to their Jerry Springer lifestyle.

Anyway, who the hell would want to go to a creepy wedding like that? Mark my words. She is in for a horrible marriage filled with pain and agony and hatred. You know, people somehow manage to get what they deserve....

Thank you, I know. I know I don't like her very much, but I wouldn't want to her to go through that again. I guess if that's what she wants, then she can have it. In the end, it is her choice, and now she's made her bed and now she has to sleep in it. I do feel like I got my revenge, because her wedding photos turned out so horrendous! Can me evil, but I felt glad about that. Didn't show it, but I did.

I know this sounds bad, but the one thing that keeps me going when I'm around them is the knowledge that I am better than them, and that I have alot more going for me than they ever will.

Thank you! *hugz*

Originally Posted by *Kimmers86* I know a slight part of what you are going through. My fiance's family is CRAZY. Mom is an alcoholic/slut (oh, and she's 50...gross). His dad left him with 5000 dollars of debt when he suddenly decided that the car that he bought for him he wasn't going to pay for (promises...promises) and he also moved across the state when he was 16 (totally left him with my family). Anyway, the list goes on. All I can say is that it helps to just ignore them and stay away. All they bring is drama and stress. Avoid it at all costs! It hasn't been hard, since they refuse to call or even acknowledge my presence unless it means making me feel like crap. 
Your future father in-law reminds me of my mother in-law. She's done nothing to lie to my husband about things. I'm glad he's finally broken away from her, because she was a major source of stress in his life as well. She's mooched off of us long enough, and I'm glad that he drew the line, even though she didn't like it.

Congratulations on your impending wedding! Hopefully you'll show us pictures when you get the chance! *hugz*


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds to me that they put the "fun" in dysfunctional, so avoid them.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 1, 2006)

Lmao, that they do!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't believe they weren't going to let you bring your husband to the wedding..that is really rude. and also her complaining when you did her makeup..all I've got to say is I'm sorry, even our own family members can be rude hardasses..at least you don't have to seee them everyday only on special occasions.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 6, 2006)

Even special occasions are a pain.


----------

